# Technology upgrade



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

So I'm using an old LG G2, trying to run both heavy apps, Lyft and Uber. It's upgrade time!

I can get an S7 for 200 up front with contract. Since I'm officially upgrading for business, this can be written off in full, right?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Only if you use it for business 100%


----------

